# Begonia "Burgundy sunrise"



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

Got a few plants last week including a few Begonia "Burgundy Sunrise". Can anyone tell what kind of begonia it is?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

This is a rhizomatous Begonia , possibly a rex hybrid.

Stunning plant! Good luck with it.


Todd


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

Cheers, i got 2 very small plants with it so one of the has gone to the viv, hopefully it goes well


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks like a Rex hybrid. Nice plant!


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

should it do well in a viv?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Maybe too well once established. Definitely put this one in a huge viv.. maybe a 55 or larger.


Todd


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

Cheers, see how it goes in the 45, its really just an experimental viv to see what works and what doesnt


----------



## froggymike (Jan 11, 2010)

Hornet, I have tried it in multiple vivs and it may die off you keep it wet. Place it at a high point on the viv floor far enough away from your mister nozzles so it only gets a little water at a time. If it dies off, leave it! It should come back in a couple of weeks with small leaves. The frogs may crush it while it is sprouting new leaves. Yes, it looks like a rex hybrid.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Heres one thing Ive learned about Begonias in vivs... if there is now air exchange IE , fans , vents , fans+ vents, etc... then try not to get much water on the leaves.
The other thing Ive learned is that if you have a Begonia in a viv.. make sure its in a very loose mixed well draining substrate. 

In my Dendrobates tinctorius 'Bakhuis' viv I have Begonia 'Red Planet' growing on long fiber spaghnum... however, I did not plant the rhizomes deeply in that moss. I only stuck it in enough for it to stay in place. under the 1 inchish layer of LFS is a layer of fir bark which actually kinda intermingles a lil with the LFS, under this is a layer of Feather-lite(Drainage stones) Orchid mixes with a very light cover of LFS work great in vivs with Begonias.


Todd


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

"Burgundy sunrise" sounds too much like a hangover to use in a viv.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Freeradical53 said:


> "Burgundy sunrise" sounds too much like a hangover to use in a viv.


The you dont need to use it. Nor do you need to post stupid replies like that in this thread where someone is actually trying to get information on their plant... or any other thread where someone is trying to get legitimate help. 


Todd


----------

